# Single to double vanity - Want to do it right



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

bigburb said:


> I'm converting my old single vanity to a double vanity. The space is 60" wide and the old vanity was located against the left side wall. I plan to tap off of the existing water and drain lines to run over to the right side. My question is how do I do this so it is code? Harris county is pretty lax about codes so whatever the general rule is concerning this arrangement is good enough. What kind of fittings should I use?
> 
> I've attached a picture of what I plan to do, the obviously not to scale but you get the point.


 water lines look ok but on the waste the right way to do is to bring your 2" waste line up in the center of the 2 vanities and install a 2" by 1 1/2" double sanitary tee wye and catch each bowl.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

- http://www.terrylove.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5109&stc=1&d=1218029214

____________

Home Inspection: "A business with illogically high liability, slim profit margins and limited economies of scale. An incredibly diverse, multi-disciplined consulting service, delivered under difficult in-field circumstances, before a hostile audience in an impossibly short time frame, requiring the production of an extraordinarily detailed technical report, almost instantly, without benefit of research facilities or resources." - Alan Carson


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

You're suggesting I 90 it right above the floor over to the middle? I have a slab foundation, so I can't move it like I could with a subfloor.


----------



## bigburb (Jun 12, 2008)

so would it be ok if i used an offset to bring the drain over a few inches, then used the Tee to go to the left and right drains, then another offset above that to bring the line back over to the original vent location?


----------

